# Equal Length Downpipes for R33 GTR



## Maca_1983 (Sep 22, 2015)

As titled really R33 GTR equal length downpipes. Would prefer a reputable brand. Thanks


----------



## Maca_1983 (Sep 22, 2015)

Still looking reimax or fujitsubo ideally. To fit r33 gtr on standard turbos and nismo 3" exhaust & decat


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

https://www.rhdjapan.com/reimax-stainless-front-pipe-65mm-bnr32-bcnr33-bnr34-wgnc34.html


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

https://www.rhdjapan.com/mine-s-front-pipe-pro-stainless-steel-bnr32-bcnr33-bnr34.html


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

https://www.rhdjapan.com/midori-seibi-titanium-front-pipe-90mm-bnr32-bcnr33-bnr34.html


----------



## Maca_1983 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I found the Reimax one on RHD but was seeing if there's anything in the preowned market before taking the import plunge


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

https://www.torque-gt.co.uk/fujitsubo-equal-length-downpipe-skyline-r32-and-r33-gtr.html


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Google is your friend...:smokin:


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

I'd wait and go for the tomei titanium downpipes.


----------



## Maca_1983 (Sep 22, 2015)

What's the wait for & who stocks them?


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

I think there just release maybe wrong, I’m sure any jap site could get them for you, I see a price I think it was around £900.


----------

